# Haunted Shores tabs?



## FMG

So I'd love to learn some of this stuff, been searching around and found nothing. Anyone help out?


----------



## penguin_316

bump for this....When in Oslo plox


----------



## nonumbershere

This thread needs some life in it! I've been getting loads of progress on Sentient Glow recently, i'll post it up as soon as Mark from HS looks over it for some corrections. I'm making all these in prep for a bass audition, but i'm also tabbing out all the guitars and drums, so it'll be nice for everybody once this thing is done.


----------



## Prydogga

I think I saw a video of one of the SEA guitarists playing Sentient Glow, might have been Lee, couldn't see his face. He may have tabs for it.


----------



## nonumbershere

^^ was that this video? 
this is the only one i could find, and i'm basing my tab (guitar parts, at least) heavily off of this.


----------



## nonumbershere

Tab here! It isn't done, but this is what i've got for sentient glow so far. http://www.mediafire.com/file/y5jmtzzjmon/Sentient Glow.gp4

Bass will be worked on in the next few days, and prease help out and try to figure out what i've missed/messed up


----------



## synrgy

I prefer not knowing. Part of why I enjoy listening to Mark's work is the whole "Okay, seriously, I've been playing for more than half of my life and I still don't understand how the fuck is that even possible?!" factor.


----------



## Prydogga

I don't think it's the same for me, I prefer not knowing, but more in a "If I figure this out it will become theory to me, and less beauty in these intricate riffs. Nevertheless I would love to play Sentient or When in Oslo, such fun sounding songs.


----------



## splinter8451

Ahhh man my Guitar Pro crashes every time I try and open this... Can someone upload it as a GP5 file?


----------



## nonumbershere

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ondzftyk3om/Sentient Glow.gp5


Hope this works, I upped gp4 version so more people could use it.



> I prefer not knowing. Part of why I enjoy listening to Mark's work is the whole "Okay, seriously, I've been playing for more than half of my life and I still don't understand how the fuck is that even possible?!" factor.



Haha, i've still got the WTF factor going, there's so much in this song i haven't gotten yet. I've been talking with Mark though, and if i'm lucky he'll add some to it.


----------



## FMG

synrgy said:


> I prefer not knowing. Part of why I enjoy listening to Mark's work is the whole "Okay, seriously, I've been playing for more than half of my life and I still don't understand how the fuck is that even possible?!" factor.



I'm the opposite, I love hearing 'wtf?!' stuff and then try to conquer it! But in this case, the music is far beyond my transcribing capabilities.

@nonumbershere: That's great you produced some tabs! (you pioneer!) I want to see, but both those files you posted cause GP to crash out, as with splinter. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## nonumbershere

ah flip, maybe it's just my version, it seems like it's hit or miss. I have to open it a few times. Maybe just retry lots, or open a different tab, then open this when guitar pro is already active? Otherwise i'll try to re-download it and fix it.


----------



## tranqx

Link's are dead for right now (Mediafire in general is down I guess). Can someone send me these over AIM or host on a different site like Rapidshare or Megaupload?


----------



## penguin_316

yes, I have noticed a lot of GP5 crashes and errors lately too. This may have to do with having less than legitimate versions of GP5 though.

Anyway, usually the tab opens and then u just copy each track and post it in a new GP5 tab one track at a time. Mine usually freezes when u press play but loads the tab fine.
This Sentient Glow tab wont even load though..gives me an error...please reload or something I need this tab lol.


----------



## ToniS

The tab wont open for me neither.


----------



## nonumbershere

Ok, this shit is ridiculous. Sorry guys, my version must be bad, I think soon i'll just shell out the cash money for gp6. In the meantime, here's some pdfs of what i've gotten so far. 

Sentient Glow.zip Glow.zip

It's got all the different tracks, I only have one distorted guitar line, which i'm sure isn't all there is, but it's a start. The drums are basically perfect, save for maybe 2 fills. Clean parts are in different tabs, but i'm mostly confident in those as well.


----------



## nonumbershere

ok, i just re-downloaded guitar pro 5, and exported it. lets try this. 

Sentient Glownew gp

if this doesn't work i don't know what will. I almost got gp6 to do this, but then i tried the demo and the drum writing sucks on it! it's super slow, what's up with no more numbers for drums? /rant


----------



## AlucardXIX

nonumbershere said:


> ok, i just re-downloaded guitar pro 5, and exported it. lets try this.
> 
> Sentient Glownew gp
> 
> if this doesn't work i don't know what will. I almost got gp6 to do this, but then i tried the demo and the drum writing sucks on it! it's super slow, what's up with no more numbers for drums? /rant



No idea. I almost bought GP6 until I tried the demo...

Something is wrong with the upload. It's not showing up as any kind of file.


----------



## nonumbershere

if it doesn't show up just add .gp5 to the end. That should change the file recognition. And if all else fails check the text tab i put up. 
And i REALLY want to like gp6, with 8 strings and nice sound banks and all, but it took away all the nifty little features i loved in gp5 that made it easy for me to write stuff.


EDIT: Goddammit!! Fuck. Apparently my (ill gotten) version of gp5 is corrupt, so i'll be transferring this entire tab over to my other computer note for note, then i'll upload it. Jesus shit, this is aggravating. It should be done in a few days, since i'll be on the road for work until around thursday or friday.


----------



## nonumbershere

Sentient Glow.gp5 Glow.gp5

here, i re-wrote the ENTIRE thing in a non-corrupt version of gp5 on a different computer. I also made some changes according to what Mark (holcomb, the guitarist! zomg!) sent me as corrections. It isn't perfect, but here it is!


----------



## AlucardXIX

=D works!


----------



## FMG

nonumbershere said:


> Sentient Glow.gp5 Glow.gp5
> 
> here, i re-wrote the ENTIRE thing in a non-corrupt version of gp5 on a different computer. I also made some changes according to what Mark (holcomb, the guitarist! zomg!) sent me as corrections. It isn't perfect, but here it is!



You are fucking awesome dude, many thanks for all your efforts 
I'll check this out when I finish work!


----------



## nonumbershere

Yeah, i hope you guys like it! Mark told me that for the most part it's spot on, but the chord voicings in the beginning are off in some places, so feel free to make suggestions.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

this is dope. thanks man!


----------



## nonumbershere

No problem! I'm about to start working on bass once i hear back from Mark on the tuning (it sounds like it's using lower notes than the c, i may make up a weird tuning for my 5 string =D), and right about... NOW i'm gonna work on When In Oslo. Wish me luck!


----------



## tranqx

I'm working on Oslo too Numbers, the thing is ridiculous. I feel like I'm fighting Sephiroth when I'm trying to pick that song apart haha.


----------



## nonumbershere

yeah man, tell me about it! How far are you in it? I only started this morning, but so far i've just got a bit of drums and the odd guitar part here and there. =/


----------



## tranqx

Just some random bits, and most of the intro segment. So many difficult parts to hear completely though!


----------



## nonumbershere

So are you tabbing it out in 4/4 in triplets or 6/8? Once i get it transferred to my non-corrupt gp i can send you what i've got so far


----------



## tranqx

Triplets in 4/4 is makin' a bit more sense to me, I actually might just sit down with the whole thing today instead of going out haha. But yeah if you wanna send what you have, just shoot me a pm or something!


----------



## nonumbershere

Yeah, that's what i've got it in also, it makes it hella easier to hear the drums. When I tab i get drums first, so once i've got time off work to tab all that and any blaringly easy to tab guitar/bass parts i'll most deff pm it to you.

EDIT: Ok, i've gotten really lazy as of late, and have been working bunches, so i've started working on Immaterial instead because it's just easier. This one should be done in a week though at most. =D


----------



## thefpb2

the file is not here anymore :'(


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

email em!


----------



## nonumbershere

Sentient Glow.gp5
here's sentient glow re-upped, once i finish transferring immaterial to my not corrupt Gp5 i'll upload it too. if anybody knows the part around 1.40ish help me out!


----------



## Psyy

nonumbershere said:


> Sentient Glow.gp5
> here's sentient glow re-upped, once i finish transferring immaterial to my not corrupt Gp5 i'll upload it too. if anybody knows the part around 1.40ish help me out!



Rep, sir. It's not perfect, but it's damn near close. Or as close as we can get until there's footage of Mark playing it himself. Much better than I could do, and mad respect for taking the time to puzzle out that stuff.



EDIT: SOMEONE TAB PASSENGER!


----------



## hauntedairport

nice!


----------



## seanstephensen

Here's what I've got for when in oslo so far: I'm really bad at figuring out the chords/voicings - I'm sure most of the chords are wrong - the little melodies and everything else is right though, I removed the vocals and slowed it down and stuff haha

When In Oslo.gp5


----------



## Metalhead77479

It's pretty damn good Seanstephensen. Few questionable parts here and there but it's a great starting point. Been looking forward for these tabs too. Thanks!


----------



## Joh

Convert to GP6, plz?


----------



## Joh

Misha plays the beginning of When In Oslo in this video.

1:18-1:54


----------



## seanstephensen

got a bit more of when in oslo done, the first solo. I'll get more later

When In Oslo.gp5

lemme know if anyone has drums to add, that'd be cool


----------



## nonumbershere

Isn't it supposed to be in drop c? But i can work on drums if you need me to


----------



## seanstephensen

nonumbershere said:


> Isn't it supposed to be in drop c? But i can work on drums if you need me to



yea, my guitar's in drop b and I keep forgetting to change the tab back when I post it, my bad


----------



## KingTriton

How is that immaterial tab going ?


----------



## KingTriton

did this thread die or what? IMMATERIAL AND SCARLET TAB NOW PLIX


----------



## The Beard

KingTriton said:


> did this thread die or what? IMMATERIAL AND SCARLET TAB NOW PLIX


+1 to scarlet 
All I have figured out of that song is that little riff from 0:52 to 0:55, my favorite in the song 

EDIT:
Lemme kno if this seems right, here's how i play it.
------------------------------------------------0----------------
-------------------------------------------7-9-------------------
---------------------------------------6/9-----------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------4-----------4--0-0-----------------------------
-7--0-0-0-0-0------0-0-0-0-----0-0-----------------------------


----------



## KingTriton

in open D tuning i suppose?


----------



## Taylor2

KingTriton said:


> in open D tuning i suppose?



Drop C.





Bump for awesomeness.


----------



## Guamskyy

Tab Passenger, that's all I have to say.


----------



## ross12321

guambomb832 said:


> Tab Passenger, that's all I have to say.


This please! 

I love that melody under the second chorus


----------



## nonumbershere

oops, sorry, i totally spaced about uploading immaterial, i guess. 
Immaterial.gp5
enjoy!


----------



## KingTriton

epic job dude, any hopes for a scarlet tab?


----------



## sk3ks1s

I apollogize if this can be blatently found and I just cannot find it...
But...

Is there a tab for Prelude Bombfare?


----------



## KingTriton

scarlet tab someone


----------



## waynesworld91

sk3ks1s said:


> I apollogize if this can be blatently found and I just cannot find it...
> But...
> 
> Is there a tab for Prelude Bombfare?



Send me a personal message with your email!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

waynesworld91 said:


> Send me a personal message with your email!




Could I get tabs for this also?


----------



## jbacloud

A tab for scarlet would be awesome. As well as passenger.


----------



## wjm123

I'm working on passengers and harrison fjord. Can't really figure out the actual verse riffs for passengers but rest of the parts are still okay. About 1.5 min through harrison fjord now.


----------



## KingTriton

mind posting what you have so far?


----------



## wjm123

Here you go. Will be glad if someone can finish or improve the tab further!
Passenger.gp5
Harrison Fjord.gp5


----------



## Unreal137

has any one made any more progress on the harrison fjord tab?


----------



## santucci218

bump for harrison fjord and passenger!


----------



## sama7x

i think it can help you guys
i still learning how to make tabs on guitar pro and i can't work on it, so i found this 2 videos


----------



## Sebski

Can someone pleeease make a new Passenger tab with what Mark's playing, I'd greatly appreciate it. I don't quite have the time to do it myself.


----------



## wjm123

Sebski said:


> Can someone pleeease make a new Passenger tab with what Mark's playing, I'd greatly appreciate it. I don't quite have the time to do it myself.



Here you go, still incomplete though, the first part of the song is the one Mark plays, forgot to edit the 2nd part of the song. You can just copy and paste over though:
Passenger1.gp5


----------



## Sebski

Thanks so much man! Nice one.


----------



## ubersyntax

waynesworld91 said:


> Send me a personal message with your email!




Sorry to bump this... but PM'd. I'd like a copy of this too


----------



## metalman_ltd

I would love the bombfare tabs too if possible love final fantasy that vids sick


----------



## Unreal137

BUMP FOR SCARLET!


----------



## Sebski

Unreal137 said:


> BUMP FOR SCARLET!



Here check this out, Guitar Messenger &#8211; Haunted Shores: Mark Holcomb Masterclass (Part 2) it's got the tabs for the main riff.


----------



## ubersyntax

Bump for FF7 Prelude Bombfare. Anyone willing to post the tabs for this? I sent a PM to waynesworld91 but haven't heard back yet. Did anyone get a copy from him already willing to upload it to mediafire or dropbox or something? Thanks!


----------



## Unreal137

Sebski said:


> Here check this out, Guitar Messenger  Haunted Shores: Mark Holcomb Masterclass (Part 2) it's got the tabs for the main riff.



THANK YOU MAN! anyone else willing to tab out the rest!? xD


----------



## jackblack

Anyone got tabs for My the Man?


----------



## stblro

I figured out a little bit of Immaterial that wasn't in the tab if anyone's interested... a little sloppy, but I recorded right after I learned it


----------



## Sikthness

Sounds good man. unfortunately with the glare on your guitar its kinda hard to see exactly what you're playing, did you actually tab this out by any chance? if so, post that shit


----------



## stblro

Yeah sorry about the glare.. Here's the gp version, I'm not very good at tabbing though 

immaterial middle section tab.gp5


----------



## LetsMosey

Did anyone get a copy of the FF7 prelude tab from waynesworld91 that they'd be willing to send me please?


----------



## nonumbershere

Hey, i've updated the Sentient Glow tab i worked on since mrak did the guitar messenger, here's the newer, more accurate one

Sentient Glow.gp5


----------



## LetsMosey

^^^ thanks man!

Is anyone willing to help me out with tabs for the FF7 Prelude Bombfare? I've messaged the guy a few posts back that said to message him for tabs and I've gotten no response. (Not sure if he's still on here anymore.) Anyone else willing to share? It would be a huge favor and definitely be deserving of some +rep!  Thanks!


----------



## Isildur1

Can anyone figure out the missing chord section in the immaterial tab?
Starts at 1:34 in this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSiyZ4gAjgQ

Sorry I suck at this stuff


----------



## xiaochun3612

This thread needs some life in it! I've been getting loads of progress on Sentient Glow recently, i'll post it up as soon as Mark from HS looks over it for some corrections. I'm making all these in prep for a bass audition, but i'm also tabbing out all the guitars and drums, so it'll be nice for everybody once this thing is done.


----------



## LetsMosey

Bump. Does anyone have the FF7 Prelude Bombfare tabs that they would be willing to share with me, please?


----------



## KoenDercksen

little cover of the first part of terra firma.. haven't figured out that run before the chorus yet.


----------



## LetsMosey

^ Sounds awesome! Great job dude! But it would have been more epic provided you had a shirt on!


----------



## KoenDercksen

It's way too hot here to wear a shirt lol


----------



## LetsMosey

KoenDercksen said:


> It's way too hot here to wear a shirt lol



Sorry to derail the thread off-topic... but how hot is it there? It's supposed to be 114 degrees tomorrow and the rest of this week here.


----------



## KoenDercksen

LetsMosey said:


> Sorry to derail the thread off-topic... but how hot is it there? It's supposed to be 114 degrees tomorrow and the rest of this week here.



Well I don't know if you're talking in Celsius (I hope not for you) but it's about 35 Celsius here which is really rather fucking hot for this country 

Edit
Ok thats about 95 F lol. What the eff you guys must be dying! How dry is your air that you can possibly survive that


----------



## LetsMosey

KoenDercksen said:


> Well I don't know if you're talking in Celsius (I hope not for you) but it's about 35 Celsius here which is really rather fucking hot for this country
> 
> Edit
> Ok thats about 95 F lol. What the eff you guys must be dying! How dry is your air that you can possibly survive that



Nope, I'm talking DEGREES! Today is supposed to range between 114 and 118 F. The air is pretty dry, but needless to say a lot of hospitals and dr's offices are starting to treat more and more for heat stroke.


----------



## KoenDercksen

So I'm almost fully ready with Immaterial. There was a lot of mistakes in the existing tab floating around in this thread, I have almost everything figured out perfectly (to my ears) and I'll edit the existing tab when I'm done


----------



## KoenDercksen

There we go. Even wearing a shirt


----------



## LetsMosey

^ sick cover dude! And nice shirt btw! 

I'm probably going to get neg rep or flamed for asking again, but does anyone have the tabs for the FF7 prelude bombfare? You will get +rep and my undying appreciation for years!  Help a fellow Haunted Shores and Final Fantasy fan out, pllleeeeeease!


----------



## KoenDercksen

I actually wanted to start working on that as well. Maybe I will, shouldn't take too long. Do you want the lead stuff only or the whole thing?

eDit

hold on I confused, Ahead and Bombfare. I don't have a 7 goddamnit  Maybe I'll try it with virtual instruments lol


----------



## LetsMosey

KoenDercksen said:


> I actually wanted to start working on that as well. Maybe I will, shouldn't take too long. Do you want the lead stuff only or the whole thing?
> 
> eDit
> 
> hold on I confused, Ahead and Bombfare. I don't have a 7 goddamnit  Maybe I'll try it with virtual instruments lol



Yeah I was wanting to learn the Prelude Bombfare. ;p

What, no 7? Blasphemy!  lol jk


----------



## KoenDercksen

Teehee :

I'm saving for one for a long time already. 
I got all arpeggio's from bombfare notated already


----------



## LetsMosey

KoenDercksen said:


> Teehee :
> 
> I'm saving for one for a long time already.
> *I got all arpeggio's from bombfare notated already*



Really? That's all I want. lol! If you wouldn't mind sharing, that'd be great!


----------



## KoenDercksen

Of course I'll put it up in a minute


----------



## KoenDercksen

Here they are, I couldn't figure out the last few arpeggio's though (since I did this without guitar and the last 2 are weird). Enjoy! They're all 100% correct as far as I can hear 

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## LetsMosey

KoenDercksen said:


> Here they are, I couldn't figure out the last few arpeggio's though (since I did this without guitar and the last 2 are weird). Enjoy! They're all 100% correct as far as I can hear
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar! Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## KoenDercksen

No problem man!


----------



## lobee

KoenDercksen said:


> Here they are, I couldn't figure out the last few arpeggio's though (since I did this without guitar and the last 2 are weird). Enjoy! They're all 100% correct as far as I can hear


Yeah it probably would be a little hard to play those last couple arpeggios being in the wrong tuning and all! It's in drop Ab!

I'm sure you won't mind that I also added the rhythm guitar, bass, and drums to this first section. I'm not sure if some of the chords are correct and I didn't really check to make sure all of the fingerings made sense, but it's a start. I'll try to finish the rest this weekend.

http://www.mediafire.com/?bdlb77nciyi7bw0


----------



## LetsMosey

Wow thanks!


----------



## KoenDercksen

Haha I read everywhere that this was in standard tuning goddamnit.
Oh well shouldn't be too hard to rearrange


----------



## lobee

So, I totally obsessed over finishing the tab this weekend and actually got it all done. There was not even the remotest possibility of exiting this particular locomotive prior to the completion of this current leg of its journey.rofessorbarret: 

Haunted Shores - Prelude Bombfare - FFVII Tribute.gp5


----------



## LetsMosey

badass! Thanks!


----------



## Fiction

You sir, are a legend.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Very very good job, props!


----------



## lobee

Thanks, dudes!

It's up on UG now: Prelude Bombfare - Ffvii Tribute Guitar Pro Tab by Haunted Shores @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## BR10N

Harrison Fjord tabs anyone?... Not linked to GP?


----------



## sahaal

My the Man tabs anyone?


----------



## eastguitar

Hello!!!

This is my first post. I show my version of Passenger. I have no tab for this song because listening to the theme transcribed. Then I will write to Guitar Pro or Power Tab.

Greetings from Chile!


----------



## penguin_316

great vid....please tab that out


----------



## Ninetyfour

Does anybody have a high quality instrumental of Passenger? I'm trying to tab a part out in it, but it's tricky with vocals. It's on YouTube, but there's no way of getting it without a decline in quality


----------



## Xiphos68

Ninetyfour said:


> Does anybody have a high quality instrumental of Passenger? I'm trying to tab a part out in it, but it's tricky with vocals. It's on YouTube, but there's no way of getting it without a decline in quality



Here's a good one.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Yeah that's the one I mean, but there's no download link and my guitar stuff is in another room. Merh, guess I'll just get a standard recording of it.

Cheers anyway man!


----------



## Xiphos68

Ninetyfour said:


> Yeah that's the one I mean, but there's no download link and my guitar stuff is in another room. Merh, guess I'll just get a standard recording of it.
> 
> Cheers anyway man!



Sorry about that.

But no prob. 

You could always email Mark and see if he'll just email you the track.


----------



## Winspear

Ninetyfour said:


> Yeah that's the one I mean, but there's no download link and my guitar stuff is in another room. Merh, guess I'll just get a standard recording of it.
> 
> Cheers anyway man!



You can rip videos off youtube or use your DAW or Audacity to record the sound with your soundcard input set to Stereo Mix/What U hear


----------



## willow

Bump in hope that there's an good Immaterial tab around by now...?


----------



## teqnick

Anyone still working on that Passenger tab?


----------



## SlapGas

Here is Scarlet.
(what I managed to figure out so far)

Corrections are surely welcome!


----------



## willow

Mrakymrak recording a trackytrack!

This might help when used along side SlapGas' Scarlet tab..

And yes, seems like Scarlet is going to be used on the new Periphery record


----------



## BrojoJojo

Harrison Fjord.gp5

Harrison Fjord so far, can't figure out the clean section, or a few of the runs, this is me working off of the Fjord tab that was in progress from someone else a while ago.


----------



## James B

teqnick said:


> Anyone still working on that Passenger tab?



this


----------



## GuitarBeast

my the man tab!?


----------



## LetsMosey

GuitarBeast said:


> my the man tab!?



+1

I want this one too


----------



## Otaru

Hey guys, just saw this thread and figured I might be able to contribute...

I did a full cover of Scarlet a while back, and while it's definitely not 100% accurate I think it's decently close. I'm going to re-learn it and post a text tab on here in the near future.


----------



## sahaal

someone should write out these chords if they can figure em out, I tried for a while but I can't make heads or tails of what they are!


----------



## BrojoJojo

I think the tuning for scarlet is CGCFGD, the chords are
2 5 4 4 9
0 0 0 0 0
0 5 3 2 7
0 4 2 2 7
0 4 2 3 7
0 4 2 2 7


----------



## Sikthness

BrojoJojo said:


> I think the tuning for scarlet is CGCFGD, the chords are
> 2 5 4 4 9
> 0 0 0 0 0
> 0 5 3 2 7
> 0 4 2 2 7
> 0 4 2 3 7
> 0 4 2 2 7



I believe its CGCEGd. So that may help. Maybe.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

... and now there's more for me to learn! Wooey, there is too much >_>


----------



## BrojoJojo

Sikthness said:


> I believe its CGCEGd. So that may help. Maybe.


Yeah, that's right, didn't have a guitar on me so I was just guessing. The tab is right though.


----------



## Aevolve

Sentient Glow is so damn fun to play. Thanks for the tabs guys. It got me back on my 6-string again.


----------



## rchrd_le

Just heard of this, anyone got tabs? or is it posted somewhere here?


----------



## Sikthness

rchrd_le said:


> Just heard of this, anyone got tabs? or is it posted somewhere here?




the whole tab exists somewhre around here. Also, i believe pieces of it are demonstrated on guitarmessenger.


----------



## TimTomTum

My the man anyone? That's such a beautiful song.


----------



## R_Soul

Hi everyone! Download Scarlet Tab 2.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way i edited one of the tabs of scarlet that i found on this thread, should be all good! tell me what you think


----------



## R_Soul

Also did a cover  It's a bit sloppy i know...


----------



## dialogues_music

Hey guys. Here's a cover I did of Immaterial if anyone is curious to check it out. Thanks for listening!

Haunted Shores - Immaterial (Guitar Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Erra

TimTomTum said:


> My the man anyone? That's such a beautiful song.



Also looking for such a tab, it's just so great


----------



## IgniteTheSky54

Anybody know where I can buy or download the full Haunted Shores album, can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## JosephAOI

Haunted Shores


----------



## IgniteTheSky54

Thanks, but theres only like 4 songs you can buy. unless im doing something wrong


----------



## seanstephensen

is there not a completed tab for when in oslo yet? Maybe I should finish that one I started a long time ago.. forgot about that..


----------



## funknotik

BrojoJojo said:


> Harrison Fjord.gp5
> 
> Harrison Fjord so far, can't figure out the clean section, or a few of the runs, this is me working off of the Fjord tab that was in progress from someone else a while ago.




Link isn't working, I cant figure out one particular run. Mind re uploading? thnx!


----------



## nicktao

Sorry to bump, but there seem to be no tabs for Terra Firma/When Is Oslo, except that Guitar Messenger vid Mark did, anyone figure it out?


----------



## nicktao

Another bump, I can't be the only one interested in learning Terra Firma / My the Man?


----------



## Vinnychinny

Got bored and decided to try and tab out My the Man.

If anyone is alive out there , here is my attempt. 

My The Man.gp5

(Clean section is actually played with delay pedal but mine is tabbed to cover the repeating notes)


----------



## skinnyjimmy

why are the end bass sections missing from the tabs of sentient glow..? Is there no bass?


----------



## Sir Taffey

Bump blast from the past. Looking for tabs and Jeeze I NEED tabs to Crown of Ages off their 2007 album. That song is all I hold most dear in metal and guitar playing. If anybody is out there please could you help? I have a terrible ear for transcribing


----------



## BrojoJojo

WIP on "Norway Jose": Have a complete guitar track, and a couple bass parts. 

Does anyone still use this thread? lol


----------

